# Casio Prt-70 The Fiddly Little Spring...



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

So, someone on another thread warned me about the little spring in my Casio Protrek PRT-70 when I dismantled it to change the battery -



> Oh, and one other tip, don't be tempted to turn the watch over to look at the display, because the tiny spring for the alarm which contacts the watch cover can fall out, they are microscopic and very fiddly to get back in


I didn't turn it over to look at the display, but it did take a bit of fiddling to free the battery and, needless to say, out popped the spring. Problem is, I have no idea where it came from and it's not immediately obvious to me where it should go back in.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That person was me 

If you can post a pic, I - or someone else on here - should be able to show you where the spring came from ^_^


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

look for where the spring has marked the speaker on the case back it will help you narrow it down


----------

